# Injuries - tell us yours!



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I broke my neck and died.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

hit a tree and ripped my thumbnail off inside my glove, destroyed my tailbone on a icy backside line coming out of the Canyon at BAKER.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

None in 20y riding. Snowboarding seems to be a pretty safe sport.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

guialbernaz said:


> Hey everybody! Hope you are all doing ok!
> 
> I'm interested to know more about injuries related to snowboarding.
> So I would like to ask you: *which injuries you have or had due to snowboarding?*
> ...


I tapped your mom from behind, 9 months later you were born.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Twanked my knee, both knees are twanked. Wrist, wrist is danked. Twanked and danked. Shoulder is bergeejed, twisted all the way around.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> Twanked my knee, both knees are twanked. Wrist, wrist is danked. Twanked and danked. Shoulder is bergeejed, twisted all the way around.


At least you didn't biff your shin or scadacked your whole body again. 

Big thumb up brother, know the movie well. Have you found him yet ?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Best way to prevent injuries is to learn how to fall, and you get that from experience. Resorts should shape jumps regularly, make decent landings and don't ice em up. Also skierdads should stop hosing down the rest of the slopes to ice em up.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Argo said:


> I broke my neck and died.


hmmm how do we know you're not lying?


----------



## mmurphy3333 (Aug 20, 2017)

Got hit from behind by a skier...high ankle sprain. Missed two weeks of the season.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Broken wrist, ruptured adrenal gland, lacerated liver, tore all my ribs from the cartilage, if your solution is how to snowboard in a hamster ball maybe you'd be on to something.... but still probably not.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I suffer the same injury every season. Credit card debt. But there is no known cure, so not much I can do except continue to buy and ride


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Snowboarding...has healed me several times...but I thought I was dying...maybe I did and arose...but once the moment ended...just woke up ... "wtf happened."

K one of the ocassions...had adhesive capsulitis (also known as frozen shoulder) in my left/leading shoulder...fairly serious case,could barely raise my arm and pain tying to eat and write...complete with cortisone shots and talking with the doc about going under GA and manipulation. Anyway zooming through the trees and this big mutha fuck'n Paul Bunion fir jumped right out in front of me. Slaaaam, squared it/solid...head (dent in helmet), shoulder smashed, hip (bruised) and knee (scraped/pants ripped)...felt all my innards shift inside, breathless and intense pain for like 10 minutes, lying there wondering if there was internal bleeding...at about 15-20 minute mark...figured I'm not dead yet...so maybe I should get up. Gingerly ride through the rest of the trees and head back to the lodge. Well that slam initially got the adhesion loosened and with abit of creepy basement PT and about 6-8 months later had full range of motion...HEALED!!!


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm going to get an MRI on Thursday to figure out what I did to my hand/wrist last May.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Snowboarding...has healed me several times...but I thought I was dying...maybe I did and arose...but once the moment ended...just woke up ... "wtf happened."
> 
> K one of the ocassions...had adhesive capsulitis (also known as frozen shoulder) in my left/leading shoulder...fairly serious case,could barely raise my arm and pain tying to eat and write...complete with cortisone shots and talking with the doc about going under GA and manipulation. Anyway zooming through the trees and this big mutha fuck'n Paul Bunion fir jumped right out in front of me. Slaaaam, squared it/solid...head (dent in helmet), shoulder smashed, hip (bruised) and knee (scraped/pants ripped)...felt all my innards shift inside, breathless and intense pain for like 10 minutes, lying there wondering if there was internal bleeding...at about 15-20 minute mark...figured I'm not dead yet...so maybe I should get up. Gingerly ride through the rest of the trees and head back to the lodge. Well that slam initially got the adhesion loosened and with abit of creepy basement PT and about 6-8 months later had full range of motion...HEALED!!!


Well thank god, any god, that you didn't lose a leg. Then those basement videos would be super awkward.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

griffin1324 said:


> I'm going to get an MRI on Thursday to figure out what I did to my hand/wrist last May.


Nothing like waiting nearly 6 months to find out what is wrong.


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

MMSlasher said:


> Nothing like waiting nearly 6 months to find out what is wrong.


The swelling, bruising, and pain went away within a week and I had full motion again, so I didn't think it was serious. The pain ended up coming back though and is pretty consistent when putting weight on it.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> At least you didn't biff your shin or scadacked your whole body again.
> 
> Big thumb up brother, know the movie well. Have you found him yet ?


I'm pretty sure he lives inside all of us who prefer it sideways. It's not far off my actual list of injuries either. Aside from the general full body pain that happens when you don't ride often enough. I badly twisted my ankle on my first ever trip (thank you step-ins) that gives me gip to this day. Twanked rotor cuff that took months to heal and a trapped nerve in my neck caused by the most innocuous of falls - that one where you stop, lose balance and fall backwards.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

While snowboarding I have injured my pride. Several times.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

forgot...don't know how one forgets this...but my sphincter has been brutalized


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> forgot...don't know how one forgets this...but my sphincter has been brutalized


Hey wrath, we are talking snowboarding injuries, not locker room injuries.

:wink:


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

The first time I rode I did permanent damage to my eyes. I can never see myself sking.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Let's see;

Concussion on my first day - end of the day, went up the intermediate T-bar, made it down okay, threw arms up in celebration in front of friends, catch heel edge, ouch. Worn a helmet ever since hah. 

Tore some ligaments in my leading ankle, toeside carve in poor lighting and I hit a rut left from the ski racers. Basically put my shin to my foot, black and blue for a while. Couldn't snowboard for 3 weeks, but a ski boot was supportive enough so I skied for 2 of those weeks. Still gives me shit, some days it aches for the first 2-3 runs until properly warmed up. I feel it at the end of a days chunder busting. I used to run a lot of trails in summers, not anymore. 

Dislocated right shoulder multiple times. First time was the only major one that needed traction to get it back in, missed the last 2 weeks of the season. Other times it's come out when doing an aggressive carve and my hand or elbow has caught the snow funny, just pops out and back in and hurts for a day or two. Lasting effect though is I can no longer comfortably support the barbell for a low bar back squat position, which as a former powerlifter is pretty shitty. Doesn't feel too great on heavier overhead work either, strength is there but stability isn't. I do a lot of pre-hab/re-hab work on it and it's just never come right. 

Second concussion, much worse than the first. Basically no recollection of that day, cracked my helmet in 2 places and took about 30 photos of where I left my board before going to the toilet, each photo is just from slightly further away. Totally out of it. Got myself onto the right bus home though, so that's a win? 

Everything else has been largely minor and inconsequential, fingers crossed I don't add too much more to that list this season.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

mmurphy3333 said:


> Got hit from behind by a skier...


Oh... yeah.... true... that was the one and obly injury I got with a snowboard on my feet. Didn't count it as it didn't happen _while snowboarding_, but while innocently sitting at the border of a run _in plain sight_ when a out of control snowboarder flew edge first into my back. Part of a spine broke. Bought a back protector the next day.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rip154 said:


> Best way to prevent injuries is to learn how to fall



^ This. And to stay away from park, I reckon


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Fully ruptured achilles tendon.









Concussion from shattered helmet and tore both hip labrums.










Multiple other more minor concussions and even pierced my own tongue, albeit with my teeth.









No big deal.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mmurphy3333 said:


> Got hit from behind by a skier...


....it look anything like _this???_ :blink:







ctoma said:


> While snowboarding I have injured my pride. Several times.


^this....^ (see above *and* below) 



Snow Hound said:


> .....a trapped nerve in my neck caused by the most innocuous of falls - *that one where you stop, lose balance and fall backwards.*


I used to call that just getting in the lift line! :facepalm3: :shrug: > :laugh:

:hairy:


----------



## mmurphy3333 (Aug 20, 2017)

That's her! That's the little bitch that hit me!


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Damn @Deacon, were those injuries all from one fall?


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

- fractured multiple ribs, multiple times
- rung my bell multiple times
- sprained wrists
- sprained ankle
- sprained/twisted knees
- torn calf muscles
- hyper-extended fingers
- knocked unconscious
- shattered my right wrist in 3 places while wearing wrist guards (i have a video of the 2 pins being pulled out)


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

MMSlasher said:


> Damn @Deacon, were those injuries all from one fall?


Heck no. Years apart. The ankle was in year two,early, cost me the season. The shattered helmet was year 4, but in the spring. Tongue was year 5, but didn’t even end my day. Nbd. :grin:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

griffin1324 said:


> The swelling, bruising, and pain went away within a week and I had full motion again, so I didn't think it was serious. The pain ended up coming back though and is pretty consistent when putting weight on it.


what was it? scaphoid fracture that is not healing?


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

Argo said:


> what was it? scaphoid fracture that is not healing?


Xrays and MRI came back negative. I do have pain in the scaphoid region when pressure is applied to it, and there's a lump, but they didn't see anything. That isn't where I usually experience pain though. He gave me a cortisone shot and bandaged up the pinky on my other hand... I sliced off a chunk of that print last week.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

About 1 in 3 hand surgeons will see that fracture until way too late, like a year later....


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

*My Li'l' Injury Story*

So I'm a very cautious person by nature, and up until a week ago, hadn't received a single serious injury snowboarding over 26 (3 hrs+) days snowboarding in my young career. Last Saturday something happened which cut (no pun intended) my day short at two runs, and to not much surprise, the incident was not due to my own snowboarding, but someone else's. I'll elaborate.

I was coming down a black diamond and early on passed by three guys out boarding together, kind of noodling around. I didn't think much of it and continued on, though one of them ended up kind of tailing me somewhat close. At a point where this particular run became its steepest and most treacherous (and also somewhat narrower, he was out of my sight behind me somewhere, uphill, but then I felt a bump from behind out of nowhere which caused me to swerve, knocking me down to my knees, facing uphill. The snowboarder who had been near me was at fault, and proceeded, after knocking me down, to run over my forearm (with coat sleeve conveniently pulled back), nicely filleting my skin wide open with his board's edge. He kept going on his merry way, and I didn't even notice I had a wound until I slid a few more feet downhill on my butt. Realizing I was bleeding and that I was seeing inside parts of my arm I wasn't supposed to, I freaked out, and then snowboarded out the rest of the cat-track remaining to the ski patrol hut for some medical assistance, trying to cover the would as best I could with my free hand. Blood was, how you say... everywhere. It was a lovely contrast with my white coat.

I went to the hospital to get six stitches after that. I did snowboard the next day (carefully). My first stitches, first hospital visit (well, since being born) and the most serious injury I've ever had, actually. The pain when it happened or during/after getting stitches wasn't as bad as how much the sight of the slice just freaked me out. Anyway, I believe the perpetrator was at one point sitting directly behind me on the bus-ride up the mountain today. I didn't say anything. He didn't say anything. Who knows if he even realizes what he did? Perhaps he was high. Perhaps drunk. Perhaps... simply negligent. I honestly don't care. I'm only interested in doing whatever I have to do to keep snowboarding more. But... I do now place extra emphasis on staying as far away as possible from all other human beings on the slopes. I trust no one. I stay away from everyone.

To any other incompetent buffoons out there: downhill boarders have right of way, dammit.

I choose to look at this incident as a ritualistic trial that makes me more one with the snow. For my flesh has now experienced being carved by a snowboard just as the snow has. I have felt what the snow feels; the snow's pain is my pain. I am now closer to reaching snowboarding nirvana. OOOOOOOMMMMMMM.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Synathidy said:


> So I'm a very cautious person by nature, and up until a week ago, hadn't received a single serious injury snowboarding over 26 (3 hrs+) days snowboarding in my young career. Last Saturday something happened which cut (no pun intended) my day short at two runs, and to not much surprise, the incident was not due to my own snowboarding, but someone else's. I'll elaborate.
> 
> I was coming down a black diamond and early on passed by three guys out boarding together, kind of noodling around. I didn't think much of it and continued on, though one of them ended up kind of tailing me somewhat close. At a point where this particular run became its steepest and most treacherous (and also somewhat narrower, he was out of my sight behind me somewhere, uphill, but then I felt a bump from behind out of nowhere which caused me to swerve, knocking me down to my knees, facing uphill. The snowboarder who had been near me was at fault, and proceeded, after knocking me down, to run over my forearm (with coat sleeve conveniently pulled back), nicely filleting my skin wide open with his board's edge. He kept going on his merry way, and I didn't even notice I had a wound until I slid a few more feet downhill on my butt. Realizing I was bleeding and that I was seeing inside parts of my arm I wasn't supposed to, I freaked out, and then snowboarded out the rest of the cat-track remaining to the ski patrol hut for some medical assistance, trying to cover the would as best I could with my free hand. Blood was, how you say... everywhere. It was a lovely contrast with my white coat.
> 
> ...


I can't believe he didn't stop.


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

speedjason said:


> I can't believe he didn't stop.


Yeah, I was a bit taken aback. The initial bump that knocked me down was very slight and maybe he really didn't realize I was hurt seriously... eh. It's kind of angering, but not everybody is considerate apparently.


----------



## SnowMoose (Mar 13, 2013)

Knee surgery coming up THIS Thursday! woot!

Damn torn Meniscus - which I did months and months ago. The health care is free...but it ain't necessarily fast!

And now my non-to-be operated knee is more swollen and hurts more than my to be operated on knee!


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Synathidy said:


> Yeah, I was a bit taken aback. The initial bump that knocked me down was very slight and maybe he really didn't realize I was hurt seriously... eh. It's kind of angering, but not everybody is considerate apparently.


Who are you, young dude, and what magical unicorns raised you to be so serene and forgiving? If somebody did a hit and run job like that with me I'd go a full Liam Neeson on their ass.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Synathidy said:


> Yeah, I was a bit taken aback. The initial bump that knocked me down was very slight and maybe he really didn't realize I was hurt seriously... eh. It's kind of angering, but not everybody is considerate apparently.




Not very likely anyone would not notice riding over someone’s ARM. Regardless, you had right-of-way which he did not respect. You should have hosed him down just for that alone. Didn’t the patrols ask what happened and asked for his description?

Glad you’re ok and riding.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> Synathidy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I was a bit taken aback. The initial bump that knocked me down was very slight and maybe he really didn't realize I was hurt seriously... eh. It's kind of angering, but not everybody is considerate apparently.
> ...


In the event you weren't raised by magical unicorns, what were you on at the time and where can I get some? An opioid of some sort?


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

Noreaster said:


> Who are you, young dude, and what magical unicorns raised you to be so serene and forgiving? If somebody did a hit and run job like that with me I'd go a full Liam Neeson on their ass.


LOL. Magical marmots actually. They imparted great wisdom unto me. I did also do karate for a few years and traditional martial arts training actually makes one more peaceful and inclined to avoid fighting/altercations. It's really true. 

I won't lie: deep down, YEAH, I was kinda pissed. But I just thought to myself at the same time... like, what good would come of me trying to confront the dude? I don't know. Maybe sharing some nasty words... I suppose he should be taught a lesson, but I'd kinda just rather not bother. Save my time and energy for snowboarding, you know? I can sympathize with the Liam Neeson route, though.


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

robotfood99 said:


> Not very likely anyone would not notice riding over someone’s ARM. Regardless, you had right-of-way which he did not respect. You should have hosed him down just for that alone. Didn’t the patrols ask what happened and asked for his description?
> 
> Glad you’re ok and riding.


I actually passed by him as I rode back (he was stopped talking to his friends). My priority was firmly on taking care of my arm as soon as possible, but I did sort of shout as I passed "you just cut me to the bone, dude!" Which wasn't true. It was just through the skin completely. But I really didn't know at the time how bad it was and I was, as I mentioned (and must stress) freaking out. Dude had headphones on though, so who knows if he even heard that. 

Ski patrol guys were very thorough about asking what happened as they wrapped me up, but details about the offender weren't really inquired into at all. 

Yeah, I'm very glad it wasn't worse. I mean, if an adult male has his board carrying all his weight atop your arm in any situation, there's probably potential for way worse cuts with ligament damage and broken bones. Luckily it wasn't anything that bad.


----------



## KroogySBF (Nov 14, 2017)

*chair lifts can be scary*

Fell on a snowboard getting off the chair lift. Person fell which caused me to fall too and had my lower leg sliced below the knee. Luckily it did not cut any muscle. Had to get 12 stitches. Did not even realize how bad it was until I got to first aid.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

There's a whole forum section just for this 

Here is my entry


----------



## MaxCravesPow (Jan 1, 2018)

I had a pretty bad one two seasons ago. Unfortunately January 2nd... It was my own stupid fault for racing down the mountain on an icy day going wayyy too fast for the conditions trying to catch the last lift up. My memory isnt very clear but I woke up on the sled in a ton of pain, had a big dent in my helmet, and couldnt move half of my upper body. After finally getting to the hospital the radiologist said "OH SHIT!" when the xray popped up. It turned out I broke my left humorous. The bone was completely severed right before it went into my shoulder and the entire weight of my arm was hanging on skin and muscle. That was a rough recovery. I ride a little slower on groomers now....


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

thankfully i've never gotten any serious injuries while snowboarding. i got scraped up pretty good once though because snowboarding here in february is like snowboarding on road salt.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 13, 2019)

I fractured my sternum two weeks ago. Hit something under the snow and it forced me into two front handsprings then I landed on my back. My ribs hurt when I stood up Boy was I surprised the cat scan showed a fractured chest bone. How long until I can snowboard again ? I joined this forum to see if this has happened to anyone. I can’t breathe well, lying flat kills so sleeping is no option. Hurts to sneeze cough and laugh. All similar to cracked ribs I get mixed info online and from drs. 6-12 weeks. 12 weeks is the whole dang season


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

6 weeks is pretty standard healing time for most injuries- 80% complete. But just realize that at 6 weeks, scar remodeling is still underway and the final strength won’t be realized for 6 mos or longer. Some injuries require longer time, depending on severity of injury and tissue involved. That’s likely the reason for the varied responses you get. Docs don’t want you bailing off piste at 6 weeks!!!!


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

3 years ago, I was living in BC and having what was shaping up to be an all-time, dream season. 

After multiple powder days at Whitewater, Revelstoke & Big White, my wife and I packed up the car and headed to Rossland BC (home of Red Mountain) for their annual Winter Carnival. Had a great time at the pub on the Friday night, but on the walk back to the hotel, I slipped on some ice. Didn't think it was that bad, until the next morning when my leg was really swollen and bruised. 

So instead of putting on my gear and heading to the lifts, I headed to the hospital - diagnosis = fractured tib & fib which needed surgery to install a steel plate and screws. 

Spent the rest of the season on the couch. Such a stupid way to wreck a season :frown:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Its not me injured this time, my son jacked his ankle on about a 20' gap to tree tap. He tapped it a little hard, twisted his ankle and broke the very tip of his tibia because it tweaked the deltoid ligament so hard. He is in a boot and on crutches and it happened the day before traveling to Revy for a comp and he had to cancel all of his FWQ competitions through February. It is the first injury he has had to stop riding for.....


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Argo said:


> Its not me injured this time, my son jacked his ankle on about a 20' gap to tree tap. He tapped it a little hard, twisted his ankle and broke the very tip of his tibia because it tweaked the deltoid ligament so hard. He is in a boot and on crutches and it happened the day before traveling to Revy for a comp and he had to cancel all of his FWQ competitions through February. It is the first injury he has had to stop riding for.....


Damn. Hope he heals quickly.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kenai said:


> Damn. Hope he heals quickly.


Condolences and wishes for a speedy recovery here as well! :blink:


----------



## mark0157 (Jan 9, 2018)

Broke my finger...it was pointing in an unnatural direction...but it wasn't winter, I wasn't snowboarding...I'm just a dumbass and was "running" down the hill at Afton with my 4-year old on my back in October after the hubs said "you shouldn't have A on your back"...damn those hills are steep without snow on them!

3 x-rays, 2 months of physical therapy and I still can't fully bend my middle finger...but at least when I give you the finger it stands out cause it's all fat and jenky now! :facepalm3:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Argo said:


> Its not me injured this time, my son jacked his ankle on about a 20' gap to tree tap. He tapped it a little hard, twisted his ankle and broke the very tip of his tibia because it tweaked the deltoid ligament so hard. He is in a boot and on crutches and it happened the day before traveling to Revy for a comp and he had to cancel all of his FWQ competitions through February. It is the first injury he has had to stop riding for.....


Ouch. I hate it when you try be more aggressive you have different kind of injuries. 
I twisted my ankle recently and slight hurt my AITL. Never had done that ever. Hope I will be okay to ride after 5 weeks. 
Other weird injury is when I try to grab a quick method off a small roller, I kicked up my board too fast and smacked my thumb with my board.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I've been lucky so far I guess. My worst was I was bombing down to air a roller on a hard ass snow day. Did that thing where your feet get in front of you and landed hard on my ass and back. Winded my self good, and I bent a powder skirt metal clip thing in half and somehow it was my ankle that hurt. Kept the boots tight and kept riding, never went to the hospital or anything either. Turns out I chipped some bone in my ankle and now it has a weird crease when I bend compared to the other one.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Argo said:


> Its not me injured this time, my son jacked his ankle on about a 20' gap to tree tap. He tapped it a little hard, twisted his ankle and broke the very tip of his tibia because it tweaked the deltoid ligament so hard. He is in a boot and on crutches and it happened the day before traveling to Revy for a comp and he had to cancel all of his FWQ competitions through February. It is the first injury he has had to stop riding for.....


Dammit! How is he holding up?

Some of you guys know, but I just broke my fibula...within a couple hours of my trip out west lol

I wrote about it on agnarchy: http://www.agnarchy.com/sometimes-things-dont-go-as-planned/


----------



## gholt (Feb 13, 2012)

The icky thing I can complain is about my left thumb is a little sore from tightening the binding. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

sabatoa said:


> Dammit! How is he holding up?
> 
> Some of you guys know, but I just broke my fibula...within a couple hours of my trip out west lol
> 
> I wrote about it on agnarchy: http://www.agnarchy.com/sometimes-things-dont-go-as-planned/


Quietly being pissed he is missing powder days. Probably 2 more weeks...


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

sabatoa said:


> Dammit! How is he holding up?
> 
> Some of you guys know, but I just broke my fibula...within a couple hours of my trip out west lol
> 
> I wrote about it on agnarchy: http://www.agnarchy.com/sometimes-things-dont-go-as-planned/


Ouchie. Damn, that really sucks.
Season enders are the worst. I waited 3 weeks not snowboarding and it was driving me crazy.
I did the same thing. My body rotate but my board did not so I twisted my ankle. I felt a snap when it happened and I thought that was it.
I wonder if they are going to design bindings that have rotational disconnection if things are twisted too far. Kinda like skis.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

speedjason said:


> Ouchie. Damn, that really sucks.
> Season enders are the worst. I waited 3 weeks not snowboarding and it was driving me crazy.
> I did the same thing. My body rotate but my board did not so I twisted my ankle. I felt a snap when it happened and I thought that was it.
> I wonder if they are going to design bindings that have rotational disconnection if things are twisted too far. Kinda like skis.



Considering that "twisting" the legs/ankles is actually an advanced technique for flexing & turning a snowboard,.. I kinda, sorta doubt that would work. :shrug:


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> Considering that "twisting" the legs/ankles is actually an advanced technique for flexing & turning a snowboard,.. I kinda, sorta doubt that would work. :shrug:


There are those air-bag bike helmets that blow up when you fall. I think it detects the acceleration or such.... maybe you could have some kind of device that blew the board off your feet if it detected you falling. Just be sure not to use it in the park or dropping of cliffs. I see a great market for this. Like that blue-tooth binding switcharoo.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Snowdaddy said:


> There are those air-bag bike helmets that blow up when you fall. I think it detects the acceleration or such.... maybe you could have some kind of device that blew the board off your feet if it detected you falling. Just be sure not to use it in the park or dropping of cliffs. I see a great market for this. Like that blue-tooth binding switcharoo.


No. Also no. Don't forget, no.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Deacon said:


> No. Also no. Don't forget, no.


Chicken...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Snowdaddy said:


> There are those air-bag bike helmets that blow up when you fall. I think it detects the acceleration or such.... *maybe you could have some kind of device that blew the board off your feet if it detected you falling*. Just be sure not to use it in the park or dropping of cliffs. I see a great market for this. Like that blue-tooth binding switcharoo.


Well what do ya know. 
https://unofficialnetworks.com/2017/02/15/wireless-snowboard-device-uses-pyrotechnics-to-blow-your-bindings-off-in-an-avalanche/


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Deacon said:


> Well what do ya know.
> https://unofficialnetworks.com/2017/02/15/wireless-snowboard-device-uses-pyrotechnics-to-blow-your-bindings-off-in-an-avalanche/


Not an entirely bad idea to combine it with the floater.

Beware of prankster friends on piste though...

Edit: my awesome ejection seat pic disappeared


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Deacon said:


> Well what do ya know.
> 
> https://unofficialnetworks.com/2017...cs-to-blow-your-bindings-off-in-an-avalanche/


"We've got this idea to put explosives in bindings so you can blow your board off in an avalanche. Trouble is we need to find someone crazy enough to test them for us..."

Everyone slowly turns to look at Xavier.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Deacon said:


> Well what do ya know.
> https://unofficialnetworks.com/2017/02/15/wireless-snowboard-device-uses-pyrotechnics-to-blow-your-bindings-off-in-an-avalanche/


:WTF: :blink:

That Xavier guy always wuz nutz!!  :laugh:

I guess that isn't such a terrible idea or concept. I have to assume that since it won some design awards that ppl with a ton more avalanche knowledge than I have at least vetted the concept and found it viable? :shrug: 

I seem to recall that @wrathfuldeity had a post with some DIY binding quick release system. I remember I thought it pretty ingenious at the time. (...maybe he could post those up again?) 

...and wraths quick releases didn't require batteries, bluetooth, or blowing your tootsies off!


----------



## CRW (Oct 29, 2014)

Rip154 said:


> Best way to prevent injuries is to learn how to fall, and you get that from experience.


Amen to that. Spent a weekend trying to take my switch riding from zero to something. Easy slopes, fesh snow, except bottom of the front slope in a beginners area where it's all scraped smooth. Final Sunday run, final twist into switch, caught some weird edges that threw my leading hip to the ground in a crunch. I don't know how to fall that way.

Got home later with some lower- and mid-back pain, not too bad. Spent the following week not able to stand fully upright. Feels muscular, slowly getting better, but you never know. Going to doc on Monday for a check-up and then to decide on the rest of the season.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Wrists are still sprained a bit from going toe edge on a box trying to boardslide :| 6 weeks later.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

chomps1211 said:


> :WTF: :blink:
> 
> That Xavier guy always wuz nutz!!  :laugh:
> 
> ...


Pics in the thread below...in the first post click on the link and pics are at the end of photos

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Yesterday...many injuries to my ego...frick'n circus in town and the clowns make it look easy.

2019 Mt Baker Legendary Banked Slalom Course Preview - Snowboard Canada Magazine


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Yesterday...many injuries to my ego...frick'n circus in town and the clowns make it look easy.
> 
> 2019 Mt Baker Legendary Banked Slalom Course Preview - Snowboard Canada Magazine


That looks _sooooo_ fun! :grin:



(...and thanks for the pics re-post!)  :thumbsup:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Wrists are still sprained a bit from going toe edge on a box trying to boardslide :| 6 weeks later.


Yep, it will take a while.
Mine took about 2-3 months to feel somewhat normal. Driving a manual was a pain in the ass.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

speedjason said:


> Yep, it will take a while.
> 
> Mine took about 2-3 months to feel somewhat normal. Driving a manual was a pain in the ass.


Yea I can only imagine how bad it would have been if I didn't have my wrist guards on to absorb that initial impact. Doesn't help that my left wrist was already messed up too [emoji28] at least I'm still able to do everything I normally do!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Yea I can only imagine how bad it would have been if I didn't have my wrist guards on to absorb that initial impact. Doesn't help that my left wrist was already messed up too [emoji28] at least I'm still able to do everything I normally do!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


The thing is I rarely hurt my wrist. Of 120 something days I have been snowboarding, I have never hurt my wrist that bad. I have slammed my shoulders a couple of times.


----------

